# Nativo de español



## lazarus1907

Hola:

Ya estoy aquí, otra vez criticando.
Llevo un tiempo oyendo esta expresión, y como dice Belén, me chirría.

Nativo *de *España (u otro lugar) es alguien que ha nacido allí. (*natural* de España).
Mi Andalucía nativa es la región en donde yo nací (Mi Andalucía *natal*).
Mi lengua nativa es la lengua del sitio donde yo nací. (mi lengua *natal*).
Mis costumbres nativas son las costumbres del sitio donde yo nací (más o menos: Mis costumbres *locales*).
Un indio nativo de America es un indio nacido en América, o que pertenece a América.

Todos sinónimos de natural, natal o local (nativo tiene otras acepciones, pero no las vi relevantes aquí).

¿Qué es nativo de español? ¿Un natural de español? ¿Un natal de español? ¿Un local de español? ¿Nacido de español? ¿Otra cosa?

Si a alguien le parece correcto, ¿podría explicarme, diccionario en mano, por qué?

Gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. 

Se supone que "nativo de español" es una forma abreviada de "hablante nativo de español", donde "nativo" es un adjetivo.

Por "hablante nativo" se entiende lo siguiente: alguien que ha nacido en un país donde se habla un idioma determinado y lo ha hablado desde la infancia. En ese sentido, por ejemplo, yo me considero hablante nativo de español y catalán (dos lenguas). En esa acepción, "nativo" equivale simplemente a "de nacimiento".

Otro concepto sería el de "lengua materna", que no tiene por qué coincidir con las lenguas de las que alguien se considera "hablante nativo".

Según parece, el término "hablante nativo", como tal, tiene significado propio y parece útil lingüísticamente hablando.


----------



## Rayines

Tú no entiendes, lazarus, es que nacemos del lenguaje: "Del lenguaje venimos y al lenguaje vamos" .¿O no?


----------



## Jellby

Esto me recuerda... en el piso que está justo debajo del mío vive una familia irlandesa que, como muchas otras, se gana unas perrillas dando "clases de conversación" a los que quieren perfeccionar su inglés. Un buen día llamó alguien al telefonillo diciendo "buenas, que yo venía a hablar con un nativo". Claro, ante eso ¿qué otra cosa se puede responder aparte de "yo mismo"? 

Bromas aparte, cuando alguien dice "nativo de español" creo que todos entendemos que quiere decir "alguien cuya lengua materna (o una de ellas) es el español". No digo que lo de "nativo" me parezca bien (es un poco como lo de "aborigen", pero ése es otro asunto...), pero ¿qué otra forma concisa hay de expresarlo? ¿"hispanohablante de nacimiento"?

Por cierto Cecilio, ¿qué diferencia hay entre el concepto de "lengua materna" y el de "nativo"?:

*lengua materna*
1. f. La que se habla en un país, respecto de los naturales de él.

Bueno, esa definición no incluye "que lo hable desde la infancia", pero considero que debería estar, porque entonces eso de "lengua materna" carece de sentido, nunca diría que la lengua materna de mi tío es el italiano... Pero si "natural" es "nativo" y dices que "nativo de un idioma" es que es el idioma que se habla donde la persona nació, eso es lo mismo que "lengua materna".


----------



## ordequin

Yo, es la primera vez que oigo "nativo de español". Me suena bastante raro. Parece que el nativo lo es del idioma, y no de un lugar, como apuntaba Rayines.


----------



## Cecilio

Veamos. "Nativo de español" suena raro porque en realidad es "hablante nativo de español". Uno puede ser "natural" de Cuenca y hablante "nativo" de español, ambas cosas al mismo tiempo.

Yo diría que para definir a alguien como "hablante nativo" de una lengua se tiene que dar la circunstancia de que esa persona haya pasado sus años de formación, hasta la edad adulta, en el lugar donde se habla esa lengua.

Ahora vienen los casos complejos: imaginemos a alguien que es hijo de una familia de españoles emigrados a Alemania, y que desde pequeño ha hablado español en el entorno familiar. ¿Podríamos decir que es un hablante "nativo" de español? ¿O más bien que su "lengua materna" es el español? A ese hijo de emigrantes le "faltará algo" en el proceso de aprender español en las calles de una ciudad española, habrá "algo" que lo alejará de la experiencia global de convertirse en un "hablante nativo". No sé. Si hay por ahí algún hijo o hija de emigrantes podría iluystrarnos sobre su caso particular.

Sea como sea, parece que ambos términos se diferencian claramente y, en mi opinión, pueden utilizarse sin problemas.


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!

Creo que *Lazarus* tiene algo de razón. "Nativo de español" a secas no me parece apropiado, más apropiado me parecería decir "profesor nativo de español" o "hablante nativo de español". No olvidemos que nativo es un adjetivo (por nacer en España o en un país hispanohablante tiene el español como lengua materna, y no sólo eso, sino todo una contexto cultural, que le ayuda a entender mejor la lengua en sí)
Yo lo que siempre había oído es la expresión "español nativo".
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> No digo que lo de "nativo" me parezca bien (es un poco como lo de "aborigen", pero ése es otro asunto...)


Para mí aquí está el quid de la cuestión. La connotación de la palabra "nativo" en América nos remite a los primeros pobladores del continente, es decir, a los aborígenes. Entonces, por lo menos en Argentina, (creo que no soy la única que lo ve así, porque si hasta Jellby lo detecta), hay un viso de que desde afuera se nos veía como "indios", lo cual hasta podría ser un orgullo, de no ser por el viso despectivo, de "no civilizados" del que esta imagen estaba teñida (por supuesto desde el total prejuicio). Probablemente los más jóvenes ni siquiera tengan en cuenta este significado, por eso dicen "nativo de español" con toda naturalidad, y más bien que esto ahora es sólo un recuerdo, pero todavía suena en nuestros oídos con esa deformación.
¿Se entiende?


----------



## Jellby

Quería decir que hay quien considera que todos los "profesores nativos" son ingleses y todos los "aborígenes" son australianos.

Lo de interpretar "nativo" como "indio" o "amerindio" no lo veo tan claro, quizá en inglés...


----------



## Dandee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Ya estoy aquí, otra vez criticando.
> Llevo un tiempo oyendo esta expresión, y como dice Belén, me chirría.
> 
> Nativo *de *España (u otro lugar) es alguien que ha nacido allí. (*natural* de España).
> Mi Andalucía nativa es la región en donde yo nací (Mi Andalucía *natal*).
> Mi lengua nativa es la lengua del sitio donde yo nací. (mi lengua *natal*).
> Mis costumbres nativas son las costumbres del sitio donde yo nací (más o menos: Mis costumbres *locales*).
> *"U**n indio nativo de America es un indio nacido en América, o que pertenece a América."*
> 
> Todos sinónimos de natural, natal o local (nativo tiene otras acepciones, pero no las vi relevantes aquí).
> 
> ¿Qué es nativo de español? ¿Un natural de español? ¿Un natal de español? ¿Un local de español? ¿Nacido de español? ¿Otra cosa?
> 
> Si a alguien le parece correcto, ¿podría explicarme, diccionario en mano, por qué?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola Lazarus:
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en casi todo. La excepción es la frase destacada en rojo porque no puedo entender lo que quieres decir con ella. ¿Podrías explicar a que se refiere?.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

A mí me suena mal, también me _chirría.

_Yo diría "hablante nativo de español", tal vez "nativo del idioma español" (aunque de ésta no estoy muy segura).

"Nativo de español" me suena a "nativo de cáncer" o "nativo de tauro".


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Veamos. "Nativo de español" suena raro porque en realidad es "hablante nativo de español". Uno puede ser "natural" de Cuenca y hablante "nativo" de español, ambas cosas al mismo tiempo.


Reconozco que sería muy conveniente tener un término en español que significara "que habla español como lengua materna", sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que hay tantísima gente tratando de aprender lenguas extranjeras; simplificaría muchísimo la comunicanión.

Pero la palabra nativo viene de "nativus", que significa, más o menos, "nacido", o "relativo al nacimiento". Un hispanohablante (aunque se use sólo para personas que tengan el español como lengua nativa, o de nacimiento) es alguien que habla español. Si le añades un término extra, "un hispanohablante nativo" sería alguien que habla español de nacimiento, o que ha nacido "hablando español".

Un hablante nativo sería alguien que habla desde el nacimiento. Pero... ¿qué habla? No lo sabemos aún. Un nativo de español sería "un nacido de español", que como mucho, sería alguien nacido de padres españoles, pero no tendría nada que ver con el idioma. 

Según *Manuel Seco*, _nativo_ significa (principalmente) "nacido" (¡sorpresa!), y se construye con preposición "de" para referise al lugar de nacimiento u origen. También añade que, con frecuencia, se usa para referirse a individuos de pueblos poco civilizados (sin que por ello necesiten la preposición) [  *dandee*]. Un nativo de España es alguien nacido en España. Un nativo de español no tiene sentido... a menos que haya un lugar llamado español, o cambiemos el diccionario. Tu lengua nativa es aquella con la que has nacido. ¿Ves la conexión? Nativo significa "relativo al nacimiento o a sus circunstancias". Forzando su significado, podrías llegar a decir "un nativo con español" como "aquel que ha nacido con español", pero no se habla así.

Es muy tentador cambiar el significado de nativo (nacido) por el de "_Aquel al que se le puede clasificar, desde su nacimiento, como hablante_":

Nativo *de español*.
Aquel al que se le puede clasificar, desde su nacimiento, como hablante *de español*.


			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola Lazarus:
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en casi todo. La excepción es la frase destacada en rojo porque no puedo entender lo que quieres decir con ella. ¿Podrías explicar a que se refiere?.


Temía que me criticaran por esta frase, pero decidí incluirla pese a todo. Lo más parecido que he encontrado en el DRAE:


> * 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo al país o lugar en que alguien ha nacido. _Suelo nativo._ _Aires nativos._
> * 3.* adj. Nacido en el lugar de que se trata. U. t. c. s.


Es decir, un indio perteneciente al país que alguien ha nacido, o indios nacidos en el lugar que se trata. Manuel Seco añade otro matiz, que he explicado en este mismo mensaje antes.

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Yo diría "hablante nativo de español"


El problema es que, "hablante nativo", para mí, no tiene mucho sentido si no se dice dónde ha nacido. ¿Estamos asumiendo que significa "nacido en cualquier país en el que el idioma oficial es... (el español)? Un hablante nativo de Argentina está perfectamente claro. Un hablante nativo de China/ o chino, es perfecto; pero al hablar de hispanohablantes, tendemos a decir "(hablantes) nativos de español". Creo que tenemos una necesidad expresiva, y (quizá) por contagio del inglés, hemos decidido usar la palabra nativo como sinónimo de "que habla desde su nacimiento.... + de + idioma".

Permítanme (os hablo de usted) ofrecerles una alternativa:


> * 1.* adj. Que tiene el *español como lengua materna* o propia. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Esta definición deja fuera, claramente, a aquellos que están aprendiendo español. En vez de "(hablantes) nativos de español", ¿por qué no decir "*hispanohablantes*"?


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> Esto me recuerda... en el piso que está justo debajo del mío vive una familia irlandesa que, como muchas otras, se gana unas perrillas dando "clases de conversación" a los que quieren perfeccionar su inglés. Un buen día llamó alguien al telefonillo diciendo "buenas, que yo venía a hablar con un nativo". Claro, ante eso ¿qué otra cosa se puede responder aparte de "yo mismo"?


Pues sí: Nativos somos todos los que hemos nacido. Así como los *neonatos *son los que acaban de nacer (no los que acaban de aprender el idioma bla bla bla...).


			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> pero ¿qué otra forma concisa hay de expresarlo? ¿"hispanohablante de nacimiento"?


Mira la definición de hispanohablante en mi mensaje anterior.


----------



## tafanari

nativo quiere decir...al final quiere decir lo que los hablantes quieran que quiera decir.

_Si tienes alguna duda sobre el inglés pregúntame a mí que soy nativo._ ¿Spanglish? Quizá. Ya veo que hay hablantes (¿nativos?) que encuentran rara esta frase pero quién sabe si dentro de veinte años (¿qué les parece ese _dentro de_?) se incorpore al idioma. «Ojalá», «si Dios quiere», son calcos también y pocos nos quejamos de la arabización del castellano. No sé si esa sea la queja (Spanglish) pero como soy bilingüe yo también le echo la culpa de todos mis males al inglés.

La palabra _nativo _viene del verbo latin que quiere decir _nacer_ y con una lengua no se _nace_. Pero también la palabra *nada *viene de _nacer _en latín (_res nata_) y no tiene *nada *que ver.

Creo que problema principal es que en muchos lugares suena mal y en muchos lugares no te van a comprender si usas esa frase. El significado de las palabras cambian.


----------



## lazarus1907

tafanari said:
			
		

> *N*ativo quiere decir...al final quiere decir lo que los hablantes quieran que quiera decir.


Con el tiempo, sí, pero por el momento, depende mucho. Siguiendo esa regla a rajatabla, ni el diccionario, ni la gramática sirven para nada: ¡Que cada uno hable como quiera!


			
				tafanari said:
			
		

> _Si tienes alguna duda sobre el inglés pregúntame a mí que soy nativo._ ¿Spanglish? Quizá. Ya veo que hay hablantes (¿nativos?) (yo también soy nativo, que para eso he nacido) que encuentran rara esta frase pero quién sabe si dentro de veinte años (¿qué les parece ese _dentro de_?) se incorpore al idioma. «Ojalá», «si Dios quiere», son calcos también y pocos nos quejamos de la arabización del castellano. No sé si esa sea la queja (Spanglish) pero como soy bilingüe yo también le echo la culpa de todos mis males al inglés.


Una cosa es coger palabras nuevas, que no existen, y otra es usar las tuyas mal, por desconocimiento de tu propio idioma, ¿no? Yo soy un férreo defensor de la palabras "bit" y "byte", por ejemplo.


			
				tafanari said:
			
		

> El significado de las palabras cambian.


Sí, pero yo hablo de ahora mismo, y me gustaría saber la opinión de la gente que ha leído más que unos cuantos libros en su vida. Ya sé lo que piensan los que ven "Big Brother".


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina tenemos tres clases de ciudadanos: nativo, por opción y naturalizado.

Se es ciudadano nativo por la *circunstancia de haber nacido* en suelo argentino -y otros "suelos" como buques de bandera, embajadas, etc.-

Se es ciudadano por opción, por haber nacido en otra tierra y haber venido a residir desde la tierna infancia. Llegados los 18 años de edad, se opta por la ciudadania.

Se es ciudadano naturalizado, por haber residido legalmente dos años en el país y así solicitarlo.

Tenemos muchísimos argentinos nativos cuya lengua materna es otro idioma diferente al español.

Me parece que simplemente "el hablante nativo de español" y "nativo de español" son construcciones sospechosas de ser inspiradas en el inglés.

En los Corpus diacrónico y actual de la RAE, hay una sola referencia a "hablante nativo", y las múltiples referencias a "nativo de" son casi todas referentes a lugares o países. De hecho hay un solo ejemplo de "hablante nativo de chino" -el que ya cité- y varios de "nativo de Escorpio, Libra, etc."


----------



## Honeypum

> Me parece que simplemente "el hablante nativo de español" y "nativo de español" son construcciones sospechosas de ser inspiradas en el inglés.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo que sucede es que tenemos tanta influencia del inglés que mucha gente pierde conciencia de lo que está bien y lo que está mal dicho, y utiliza construcciones en español que no son correctas. Y lo malo es que la mayoría de las veces no nos tomamos la molestia de corregir cuando alguien dice algo mal.

EDIT: lazarus, en este sentido, está libre de pecado...


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Me parece que simplemente "el hablante nativo de español" y "nativo de español" son construcciones sospechosas de ser inspiradas en el inglés.


Gracias Alec. Yo también he consultado el Corpus, y varios miles de novelas de muchos escritores. Aún no he encontrado semejante construcción, pero sí "nativo de un sitio", etc.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> El problema es que, "hablante nativo", para mí, no tiene mucho sentido si no se dice dónde ha nacido. ¿Estamos asumiendo que significa "nacido en cualquier país en el que el idioma oficial es... (el español)? Un hablante nativo de Argentina está perfectamente claro. Un hablante nativo de China/ o chino, es perfecto; pero al hablar de hispanohablantes, tendemos a decir "(hablantes) nativos de español". Creo que tenemos una necesidad expresiva, y (quizá) por contagio del inglés, hemos decidido usar la palabra nativo como sinónimo de "que habla desde su nacimiento.... + de + idioma".



Pues la verdad es que yo diría que un "hablante nativo de español" no tiene por qué haber nacido en un país hispanohablante. Yo soy nativa, pero nací en Lisboa y pasé allí los primeros diez años de mi vida. Sin embargo siempre fui bilingüe. Sin embargo, mi caso es una excepción.
Para mí "hablante nativo de español" no significa "hablante nativo de España", puedes nacer en China y ser hispanohablante nativo, si tus padres son españoles y te han enseñado el español desde pequeño (éste sería un caso un poco forzado).

Sí que es verdad que hispanohablante suena muchísimo mejor.


----------



## Cecilio

Verdaderamente no acabo de entender algunos de los detalles de la presente discusión acerca de la expresión "hablante nativo de una lengua X", en este caso el español. Parece que los argumentos de lazaro giran sobre todo en torno de la definición del diccionario, y parece aferrarse a la misma para defender su postura. A mí me parece cuestionable, ya que de entrada los diccionarios, sobre todo algunos, se caracterizan por ser muy imperfectos. Por tanto, creo que cualquier argumento basado en entradas de diccionarios, o también gramáticas, debería siempre tener un valor relativo.

El nombre de lazaro me recuerda a un tocayo virtual suyo, Lázaro Carreter. Yo no sé si entre los libros que lazaro (el de aquí) reclama como que deberían ser leídos por los que no leen y sencillamente ven la tele están los dardos en las palabras de Lázaro Carreter. Desde luego, esos libros no están en mi lista de favoritos, precisamenbte porque, en mi modesta opinión, rezuman una actitud ante la lengua casi arcaica. Leía los artículos de Carreter en la prensa y realmente no podía con ellos, me deprimían.

Pondré otro ejemplo: los teléfonos móviles. Al principio de su implantación eran muchos los que se pusieron la bandera de la resistencia y declararon que jamás tendrían un móvil, etc. Al paso de pocos años todos ellos casi sin excepción tienen un móvil y lo usan. ¿Por qué? Porque es muy práctico. Las lenguas funcionan también con un sentido práctico. Eso no es nuevo de ahora, sino que ha ocurrido siempre. Las lenguas son comunicación y la comunicación consume esfuerzos. La comunicación exige cosas prácticas. Si el término "hablante nativo" es práctico y útil, se acabará imponiendo, aunque para mí no es que se acabará imponiendo, sino que de hecho ya se ha impuesto del todo. De hecho, no sé muy a qué viene esta discusión. Es como si estuviéramos hablando de la posibilidad de que los móviles se convirtieran en un artículo utilizado por todos, o casi todos.

"Hablante nativo" existe, sin más. Se utiliza en miles y miles de artículos especializados sobre aprendizaje de lenguas, es un término que cubre un concepto claro, permite evitar rodeos farragosos, permite que la gente se entienda, tiene bastante lógica desde el punto de vista de la etimología, entendiendo el concepto de 'nacimiento' de manera flexible, tal como ocurre con miles de palabras que según las circunstancias permiten expansiones de significado. Nada de todo eso es extraño, ni ilógico, ni pertenece a lo nunca visto.

Todo esto me recuerda, como digo, a los insufribles artículos de Lázaro Carreter, y a esa manera de ver la lengua como algo petrificado.


----------



## tafanari

Bueno, entonces, Lazarus, te doy mi opinión:

Es un calco del inglés como muchos calcos que vienen de otros idiomas desde...siempre. Y al final es así como tú dices, la gente habla como le da la gana. El diccionario sí sirve. Está para decirte como se usa una palabra. Para mí deja de servir cuando te dice como se debería usar según unos criterios bastante arbitrarios y no como se usa en la realidad.

La realidad es que si la susdicha frase no se usara en la forma que dices que está mal no hubiera ningún hilo sobre el tema, ¿no crées? La prueba de que hay infracciones es que hay multas.


----------



## tafanari

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Verdaderamente no acabo de entender algunos de los detalles de la presente discusión acerca de la expresión "hablante nativo de una lengua X", en este caso el español. Parece que los argumentos de lazaro giran sobre todo en torno de la definición del diccionario, y parece aferrarse a la misma para defender su postura. A mí me parece cuestionable, ya que de entrada los diccionarios, sobre todo algunos, se caracterizan por ser muy imperfectos. Por tanto, creo que cualquier argumento basado en entradas de diccionarios, o también gramáticas, debería siempre tener un valor relativo.



Sí. Supone que el significado viene del diccionario. Que el diccionario dicta y nosotros nos conformamos a lo que dicen los filólogos. Creo que es lo contrario, ¿no? Son ellos que van anotando poco a poco el significado que nosotros le damos a las palabras. El idioma es nuestro. No pertenece solo a los que publican diccionarios.


----------



## Filomena

Digan lo que digan: "nativo de español" no es una expresion correcta, al menos en el idioma castellano. Ahora... si nos inventamos un lenguaje... tal vez esté bien y no es mi estilo ser autoritaria.


----------



## tafanari

Filomena said:
			
		

> Digan lo que digan: "nativo de español" no es una expresion correcta, al menos en el idioma castellano. Ahora... si nos inventamos un lenguaje... tal vez esté bien y no es mi estilo ser autoritaria.



Filomena, no sé decirte si es correcto. Pero la frase «está detrás tuyo» tampoco según los que se dedican a eso es correcta. ¿Pero cuántos nativos del español (incluso los mejores escritores del idioma) no la dicen y escriben todos los días?


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> El nombre de lazaro me recuerda a un tocayo virtual suyo, Lázaro Carreter.


Es pura coincidencia: Es de una novela americana; por eso el nombre no tiene tilde.





			
				Cecilio said:
			
		

> odo esto me recuerda, como digo, a los insufribles artículos de Lázaro Carreter, y a esa manera de ver la lengua como algo petrificado.


¿Has leído el libro? No contestes: No. Sólo alguien que no lo ha leído diría algo así. Cuando te lo hayas leído, accederé a discutir eso; de momento, lo tomaré como el típico atrevimiento ignorante al que todo el mundo se cree con derecho, sólo por haber nacido (¿o debería decir nativo?).

Nativo significaba "nacido"... hasta ayer. Por favor, envíales un mensaje a los ignorantes de la Real Academia para que sepan cuál es el nuevo significado de la palabra... según tu docta opinión (al servicio de Su Majestad, La Reina de Inglaterra). Y de paso, yo también agradecería una definición, si tienes la amabilidad de darnos una, porque las que hay hasta la fecha no encajan con esa frase.

Y a mí, que soy *nativo de España*, me suena mal... aunque no tenga en cuenta la gramática.

Gracias a *tafanari* y *filomena*, por cierto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Prefiero ser _Spanish native speaker_ o "_native_ de español" y no "nativo de español". No veo problemas en incorporar palabras de otros idiomas siempre que enriquezcan el nuestro agregando nuevos conceptos y sentidos, y evitando toda ambigüedad. Pero si vamos a agregar acepciones a las palabras establecidas, prefiero que seamos juiciosos.

Yo estoy contento de que en la Argentina tengamos mauses en las computadoras y ratones en las alcantarillas, que reiniciemos los motores y resetiemos los sistemas. También que frizemos las comidas para indicar que las congelamos a temperaturas muy inferiores a 0°. No siento que esto debilite mi idioma sino que lo fortalece.

Lo que aparece en el DRAE es un mínimo denominador común, con un ligero sesgo hacia hacia la clase de castellano del cual es *nativo*. Ya que todo el mundo tiene experiencia o conoce casos de gente engañada en contratos y operaciones, y de "lo peligroso" de los abogados, haría bien en fijarse que palabras utiliza. En los ámbitos judiciales "las palabras se entienden por lo que significan", y para saber qué significan se consulta a los diccionarios y a los lingüistas. El "yo en realidad quise decir" es muy peligroso en la vida diaria. 

Una anécdota poco conocida es que la bomba atómica sobre Nagasaki cayó porque los estadounidenses interpretaron ciertas comunicaciones indirectas con los japoneses como una negativa a rendirse, cuando ellos usaron una forma cuasi-subjuntiva, muy indirecta, del japonés para lidiar con su orgullo herido y prepararse para un acto que sentían denigrante, aunque obligatorio. 80.000 personas quizá hayan pagado con su vida el error "de diccionario" de una docena de personas.


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Sólo alguien que no lo ha leído diría semejante chuminada.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que he escrito en mi anterior post que sí que leí artículos de Lázaro Carreter hasta que me harté de ellos. Se supone que los libros de la serie "Los dardos en la palabra" recogen esos artículos. Por otra parte, te atreves a decir que lo que yo he dicho es una "chuminada". ¡Vaya! Parece como que los 'veteranos' del foro os permitís a veces ciertos lujos verbales. Alguien que dice una frase senejante da la sensación de que se siente un poco 'superior'. Pero ese es tu poblema, no el mío.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazarus1907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nativo significaba "nacido"... hasta ayer. Por favor, envíales un mensaje a los ignorantes de la Real Academia para que sepan cuál es el nuevo significado de la palabra. Y de paso, yo también agradecería una definición, si tienes la amabilidad de darnos una, porque las que hay hasta la fecha no encajan con esa frase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Más que cartas a la RAE,etc., que no me interesan (una vez les envié varias aportaciones en e-mail y jamás me han contestado; supongo que ni siquiera las leyó nadie), contestaré con argumentos, en este caso un ejemplo. Imaginemos que quiero hacer un estudio comparando a los hablantes nativos de ruso con los hablantes no-nativos de ruso. Estoy seguro quer TODOS los que lean la anterior frase han entendido perfectamente de qué va el estudio. Ahora, que me diga alguien cómo debería titularse ese estudio sin utilizar la expresión "proscrita" y sin que, al mismo tiempo, el título parezca ridículo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Has leído el libro? No contestes: No. Sólo alguien que no lo ha leído diría algo así. Cuando te lo hayas leído, accederé a discutir eso; de momento, lo tomaré como el típico atrevimiento ignorante al que todo el mundo se cree con derecho, sólo por haber nacido (¿o debería decir nativo?).


Veo que retiras lo de "chuminada", con buen criterio, pero lo que escribes a continuación es aun peor. "Atrevimiento ignorante". ¡Buf! No sabía que estaba dirigiéndome al representante de una casta superior, la de 'los sabios'.

Porque entre otras cosas no sabes quién soy, ni lo ignorante que yo pueda ser.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Prefiero ser _Spanish native speaker_ o "_native_ de español" y no "nativo de español". No veo problemas en incorporar palabras de otros idiomas siempre que enriquezcan el nuestro agregando nuevos conceptos y sentidos, y evitando toda ambigüedad. Pero si vamos a agregar acepciones a las palabras establecidas, prefiero que seamos juiciosos.


Y yo, y cualquiera que sea sensato. 
 Vuelvo a lo mismo: En inglés, la palabra "flat" tiene hasta 29 significados diferentes; en español "plano" tiene nueve. ¿Vamos a terminar diciendo que "vivimos en un plano", que "el neumático está plano", que la bebida se me ha quedado plana, que la batería "se ha quedado plana", que "los días pasan planos", que "el sabor de una comida es plano" y que "un cantante tiene una voz plana"? Ya tenemos "pies planos" y "tarifa plana" (que me horroriza). Sé que Lázaro Carreter era un monstruo, cuya única obsesión era torturar a personas como Cecilio y asegurarse de que el español nunca evolucionara (esta era su principal obsesión, creo), pero a mí me parece que hay que poner un límite a todo.

*Cecilio*: ¿Qué dices cuando oyes expresiones que no se oyen en españa, te recuerdan claramente al inglés, y se dicen en otros países?


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Veo que retiras lo de "chuminada", con buen criterio, pero lo que escribes a continuación es aun peor. "Atrevimiento ignorante". ¡Buf! No sabía que estaba dirigiéndome al representante de una casta superior, la de 'los sabios'.


Cualquiera que emite un juicio sin tener conocimiento de causa no se merece que lo escuchen. Lee el libro, como dije antes, y aceptaré con respeto tus críticas. Mientras tanto, tus elucubraciones sobre lo que pensaba ese pobre hombre son, a lo sumo, conjeturas. Yo lo he leído y me he visto criticado en mi manera de hablar y expresarme muchas veces. ¿Tú lo has leído? ¿Sabes de qué estás hablando? ¿Conoces su opinión con precisión, o estás infiriendo sus premisas de unos cuantos artículos?


----------



## lazarus1907

*Cecilio*: Por cierto: ¿Cómo definirías "nativo" en la siguiente frase?

Soy nativo de español.


			
				Cecilio said:
			
		

> Más que cartas a la RAE,etc., que no me interesan (una vez les envié varias aportaciones en e-mail y jamás me han contestado; supongo que ni siquiera las leyó nadie), contestaré con argumentos, en este caso un ejemplo. Imaginemos que quiero hacer un estudio comparando a los hablantes nativos de ruso con los hablantes no-nativos de ruso. Estoy seguro quer TODOS los que lean la anterior frase han entendido perfectamente de qué va el estudio. Ahora, que me diga alguien cómo debería titularse ese estudio sin utilizar la expresión "proscrita" y sin que, al mismo tiempo, el título parezca ridículo.


¡Vaya! Yo les he enviado varios mensajes, y siempre me han contestado. Varios de esas preguntas eran tan idiotas (ahora que sé la respuesta), que me da vergüenza incluirlas aquí; pero siempre me han contestado. Me pregunto qué les habrás preguntado tú para que te ignoren de esa manera.


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Y yo, y cualquiera que sea sensato.
> Vuelvo a lo mismo: En inglés, la palabra "flat" tiene hasta 29 significados diferentes; en español "plano" tiene nueve. ¿Vamos a terminar diciendo que "vivimos en un plano", que "el neumático está plano", que la bebida se me ha quedado plana, que la batería "se ha quedado plana", que "los días pasan planos", que "el sabor de una comida es plano" y que "un cantante tiene una voz plana"? Ya tenemos "pies planos" y "tarifa plana" (que me horroriza). Sé que Lázaro Carreter era un monstruo, cuya única obsesión era torturar a personas como Cecilio y asegurarse de que el español nunca evolucionara (esta era su principal obsesión, creo), pero a mí me parece que hay que poner un límite a todo.



Las lenguas existen y evolucionan sin que haya ninguna necesidad de gente como Lázaro Carreter lanzando dardos. En su día escribí una carta al Director de El País quejándome de que un periódico de tendencia teóricamente progresista incluyera en sus páginas ideas tan ultraconservadoras como las de Lázaro Carreter, pero esa carta tampoco salió publicada. Tal vez no les gustó.

Hay un problema de fondo en la actitud tipo Lázaro. Ese tipo de lingüista parte de la base de que los hablantes son idiotas y necesitan a alguien que les dicte el camino. Mi manera de ver las cosas es muy diferente. Yo creo que los hablantes no son tontos, y que al final las cosas acaban imponiéndose por el uso, la necesidad y la utilidad, por mucho que clamen los puristas. Y estoy convencido ademá de que la comunidada de hablantes de una lengua, en conjunto, actúa con bastante sentido común. Ahora, lazarus, tú puedes pensar que lo que yo digo es la típica frase del ignorante. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?


----------



## Cecilio

Contesto rápido:

1-- Vuelvo a decir que he leído a Lázaro extensamente, y que, si no me equivoco, esos libros incluyen, entre otros, los muchos artículos suyos que leí en su día.

2. Por "nativo de español" entiendo una versión reducida de "hablante nativo de español". Como tal versión reducida sólo la utilizaría siempre que el contexto dejara bien claro el significado. Ya se sabe que simplificar el lenguaje es una constante en el proceso de la comunicación. Ayuda a que sea má fluido. Eso se observa mucho en el intercambio oral y también los foros.

3. Aún nadie me ha contestado a lo del ejemplo que propongo, el de los "hablantes de ruso".


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hay un problema de fondo en la actitud tipo Lázaro. Ese tipo de lingüista parte de la base de que los hablantes son idiotas y necesitan a alguien que les dicte el camino. Mi manera de ver las cosas es muy diferente. Yo creo que los hablantes no son tontos, y que al final las cosas acaban imponiéndose por el uso, la necesidad y la utilidad, por mucho que clamen los puristas. Y estoy convencido ademá de que la comunidada de hablantes de una lengua, en conjunto, actúa con bastante sentido común. Ahora, lazarus, tú puedes pensar que lo que yo digo es la típica frase del ignorante. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?


No! Tu rezpuezta ez pura curtura akí en andalusía donde no nos guzta los idiotaz como er zeñó de Carreté, que ze cree que zave ezpañó. ¡Nozotroz azemoz er ezpañó! ¡Muera lacademia!

Cuidadito con insultar a los de mi tierra (los andaluces), que me lo tomo a mal, ¿eh? (Soy de Sevilla)


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> 2. Por "nativo de español" entiendo una versión reducida de "hablante nativo de español". Como tal versión reducida sólo la utilizaría siempre que el contexto dejara bien claro el significado. Ya se sabe que simplificar el lenguaje es una constante en el proceso de la comunicación. Ayuda a que sea má fluido. Eso se observa mucho en el intercambio oral y también los foros.


¿Qué es un "hablante nativo de español"? ¿Alguien que ha nacido en Español?

Aún espero una definición. Cuando me des una, dejaré de protestar... y se la enviaré a la RAE, para que aprendan español.


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Vaya! Yo les he enviado varios mensajes, y siempre me han contestado. Varios de esas preguntas eran tan idiotas (ahora que sé la respuesta), que me da vergüenza incluirlas aquí; pero siempre me han contestado. Me pregunto qué les habrás preguntado tú para que te ignoren de esa manera.



Si de verdad te interesa saberlo te lo puedo contar cuando quieras, no hay problema en ello. Yo tiendo a pensar que el hecho de que no me contestaran tiene más que ver con la precariedad propia de la institución. Es decir, ni siquiera me enviaron un "acuse de recibo" de lo que yo les envié. Pero vaya, no le doy mayor importancia. Realmente la RAE me preocupa poco. En Inglaterra no hay nada parecido y no parece que les haga mucha falta.


----------



## Cecilio

Lazarus, tus dos últimos posts no parecen seguir el hilo de la conversación, sino ser el fruto de tu monólogo interior. Te dejo con él. Buenas noches.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Ya sé que me meto donde no me llaman pero he leído a Lázaro y recuerdo que insistía en que el mal uso del español le molestaba en los profesionales de la comunicación: nunca, en sus dos libros de la serie "Dardos..." criticó el lenguaje de la calle. Muy al contrario.
Critica a los que aquí también solemos criticar: los periodistas.

Buenas noches


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Si de verdad te interesa saberlo te lo puedo contar cuando quieras, no hay problema en ello. Yo tiendo a pensar que el hecho de que no me contestaran tiene más que ver con la precariedad propia de la institución. Es decir, ni siquiera me enviaron un "acuse de recibo" de lo que yo les envié. Pero vaya, no le doy mayor importancia. Realmente la RAE me preocupa poco. En Inglaterra no hay nada parecido y no parece que les haga mucha falta.


No me explico por qué esos patanes no se dignaron a contestar a tamaña eminencia lingüística.





			
				Cecilio said:
			
		

> Lazarus, tus dos últimos posts no parecen seguir el hilo de la conversación, sino ser el fruto de tu monólogo interior. Te dejo con él. Buenas noches.


Por supuesto que no; la definición está tan clara, que no merece la pena añadirla (aunque no esté en ningún diccionario o muchos de los presentes no estén al tanto).

Buenas noches.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Ya sé que me meto donde no me llaman pero he leído a Lázaro y recuerdo que insistía en que el mal uso del español le molestaba en los profesionales de la comunicación: nunca, en sus dos libros de la serie "Dardos..." criticó el lenguaje de la calle. Muy al contrario.
> Critica a los que aquí también solemos criticar: los periodistas.


Gracias por tu comentario (como siempre). El susodicho señor era un filólogo y alguien a quien le importaba la lengua mucho. Recuerdo haber aprendido de él, entre otras cosas, cómo expresar cosas básicas en vasco, gallego y catalán.  Recuerdo haber leído cómo defendía términos como "mass media". Muchos solo han leído los mensajes más agresivos. Sugiero que los lean todos antes de opiniar.


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:

Bueno, me parece que el rizo está bien rizado, así que cierro este hilo para que no se enrede más.

Saludos.


----------

